# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  New Endler Strain I'm working on

## Guppendler

Attachment 45034

I'm currently working on this hybrid which shows quite a number of variations. Pretty hardy line as well. 
Am on F2 generation and would like to see how the F3 turns out.

----------


## jasonpoh1975

purple one is very nice

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks, I am hoping for Purple Body mutation on my hybrids and so far have not gotten any. I have improved this strains with better double sword tail, will take some pics and post some time soon.

----------


## Guppendler

doublesword.jpgRed DS (blue).jpgviolet.jpg

Here's some of the variations that are bred from the same line. 
I like the one in the middle pic with nice blue peduncle coloration, the blue coloration is usually more intense when the fish is not stressed, but unfortunately I could not take a pic without transferring it to another tank with clear clean glass. 
Am trying to breed this subject male and hopefully the offspring are all the same like him

----------


## sixhunter

this is so cool and beautiful  :Very Happy:

----------


## Guppendler

The purple one in the 3rd pic above is kinda unique, but I do not think it is outstanding enough to be line bred. Am running out of space

----------


## vannel

I agree with your choice. The endler in the 2nd picture looks more promising. The double swords are more distinct and straight, and the dorsal looks nice and high.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

It will be some 3 months before I could post the results, fingers crossed

----------


## jasonpoh1975

you can throw your leftovers at me..haha...got inspired by you and just bought 10 endlers afew days ago.




> The purple one in the 3rd pic above is kinda unique, but I do not think it is outstanding enough to be line bred. Am running out of space

----------


## Guppendler

Great, more kaki now! What endler hybrid did you get?

----------


## sixhunter

i just started with some too  :Smile:  wonderful and beautiful little fishes

----------


## Guppendler

I managed to get some good reds going for this line, no time to take pics. Will take some pics and share soon

----------


## David Chan

Waiting for yr pics. i also replied yr email.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Great.. more people keeping endlers :Grin:

----------


## David Chan

Guppies or endlers are beautiful fishes.

----------


## emeraldking

I do have to admit that these pics show some great male phenotypes...
I love the purple colouration...

Would it help if you'd mix them up with some magenta? Just to steady the purple colour...

----------


## Guppendler

Red(2).jpgRed(1).JPG

Managed to find time to take some pics this morning. Here are the reds that I've been working on. 
Still work in progress as I would like the chest area and the dorsal to be red like the rest of the body. 
Interestingly the peacock spots can be white or green as in the 2nd pic

----------


## sixhunter

> Red(2).jpgRed(1).JPG
> 
> Managed to find time to take some pics this morning. Here are the reds that I've been working on. 
> Still work in progress as I would like the chest area and the dorsal to be red like the rest of the body. 
> Interestingly the peacock spots can be white or green as in the 2nd pic


they are so beautiful  :Very Happy:

----------


## emeraldking

They're stunning!
Overhere in Holland we have a strain called "maple leaf" and they do look a bit similar but yours looks way much better...

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks guys for the encouragements. 
Yes Stan, I am aware of the maple leaf strain from Kenjiro Tanaka, he's also the founder of ginga rubra and ginga sulphureus. My breeding results are nowhere close to him. Most of his strains are with purple body mutation that gives the fish very nice pastel-like pinkish coloration. I have not come across any of my strains I bred so far with a purple body mutation occurring.

----------


## emeraldking

I've got those ginga rubra and ginga kinubali from Kenjiro Tanaka overhere. I'm busy to create another strain from the spotted lace guppies from Tanaka. The result thusfar is that the current males have a moscow body and just lace in both swords instead of a full coloured lace tail. 

I had doubts to get those maple leafs as well. An acquaintance of mine has those and also the blonde based version of them. My problem is the number of tanks that I just don't wanna increase... hahaha... sounds familiar, huh...?

----------


## Guppendler

Yup, way too familiar....

----------


## mikeleech

Hi, Anyone releasing few pairs of yours endlers.

----------


## David Chan

anymore sharing of pics of your beautiful endlers or guppies?

----------


## Guppendler

Here's some more pics David. There are 2 distinct strains I am now having, one is "red" the other is "orange". The pics are self explanatory. 

Attachment 51645Attachment 51646


Attachment 51647Attachment 51644

Need to get the dorsal fins colored up, yup, still got lots of work to do and plenty of room for improvement

----------


## sixhunter

the magenta color is very cool !  :Very Happy:

----------


## phreeflow

Those ENDLERS are absolutely incredible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lan Zs

Hi, just got some Tiger /snakeskin endlers too. They look really stunning. Looking for females endlers to bred them with but wondering how to differentiate them from males? 
BTW,anyone letting go females?

Thank you all gurus in advance.

----------


## emeraldking

I've got enough females endlers swimming overhere. Too bad, that I live too far from you guys. Otherwise, you could've picked some up at my place.

----------


## Lan Zs

Its ok, i just got 3 females. Cant wait to start breeding. Any tips guys?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## David Chan

hybrid japan blue.JPGhybrid black bar guppy.JPG

Something to share. New hybrid spawn from my tank.

----------


## David Chan

double sword japan blue.JPG
one of the japan blue from *Guppendler* growing well has become double sword

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks for the post David. Playing with endlers can give you endless fun, no pun intended here  :Grin:

----------


## Guppendler

After some months, I managed to get these fish onto blonde body. The results could be better if I'd used a golden blonde female but I have only the normal blonde. Anyway, will try to improve this line further. More work to be done

----------


## emeraldking

> After some months, I managed to get these fish onto blonde body. The results could be better if I'd used a golden blonde female but I have only the normal blonde. Anyway, will try to improve this line further. More work to be done


Great job!

----------


## exotic_idiot

well done there, great job improving the colors :Smile: 
hope to get my hands on some of them soon

----------


## Ernis

Good job. Try to use more spirulina food for blue variations. Discus food(astax 10 % compounds) for red and for yellow dry paprika powder should help. Fish colors varies by the food and conditions kept. 

Isiųsta naudojantis HUAWEI VNS-L21 Tapatalk 4 Lt

----------


## Guppendler

Thank you guys for the compliments

----------

